# Sorry News for Gopher Hockey Fans



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - Goaltender Travis Weber, who backstopped Minnesota to its second straight NCAA Championship in April, has decided to withdraw from the university for unspecified personal reasons. 
"This was a very difficult decision," Weber said in a release issued by the school. "But I believe it is the right thing for me to do at this point in my life." 
Weber went 24-8-7 in 44 career games with the Gophers. He ranks second in school history with a 2.64 GAA. He also owns a .896 save percentage and two career shutouts. 
Weber played behind senior goalie Adam Hauser his freshman season, appearing in 10 games. As a sophomore, Weber went 18-6-7 with a 2.5 GAA and a .902 save percentage. 
He was named to the NCAA Frozen Four All-Tournament Team after stopping 57 of 60 shots in wins over Michigan and New Hampshire. 
"We're obviously disappointed," Gophers coach Don Lucia said in the same statement. 
"It is a loss for our team and we'll miss having Travis as part of the program. I hope at some point he will decide to return to school and complete his degree," he said. 
With Weber gone, the Gophers have two goaltenders left on the roster: junior Justin Johnson and newcomer Kellen Briggs.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Mr. Johnson played all three games in the WCAA Final Five tournament (Gophers won it all) and he was named to the All Tournamement Team. Weber was hurt.

Johnson is reported to be in the best shape of his life, coach said early last summer that no starting position would be determined until earned.

Weber left for some pretty strong personal reasons and is welcome back when he is ready.

Still it is always good to have two strong goalies rather than one.

I believe the Souix goaltending was so shaky last December, that Dean went out and picked up a new goalie over Christmas break.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> I believe the Souix goaltending was so shaky last December, that Dean went out and picked up a new goalie over Christmas break.




Unfortunately Blais can't recruit a goalie to save his hide. He lucked out a few years ago when Goehring fell into his lap because the Gophers didn't want him.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

There goes a three-peat for minnesota

pb


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Blais was the top candidate for the Gopher job a few years back. Dean Blais was a gopher player in the 70s. Between Gino's brainwashing and the new arena, coach Blais decided to pass on Minnesota.

I guess in hindsight we can now say :: Thank god.

While Dean is a damn good and I love the style of play his teams use vs the old version of Souix hockey....

Don L is simply the best coach in college hockey. First back to back titles since the early 70s is hard to deny. One good thing is Lucia comes from outside the "old boys" network of MN hockey. ND graduate (thats Notre Dame) that build his resume outside of Minnesota. Guess that is why the SSM guys are going to UND.

Look forward to watching THREE ND kids play hockey at the U this fall.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Lucia is definitely the best coach in D-1. No one can argue his success at CC. With a campus that has 2,000, it is no wonder a big program with money got ahold of him, just surprised it was not sooner. It will not surprise me to see him make the jump to the pros shortly.

UND should be competitive this year, but I can't imagine that they have shored up their goaltending shortfalls.

As for UM and three consecutive titles, not many previous history examples.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Is Weber going pro ???

I got new better season tickets / seats for this fall :beer:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Fetch,

No. I sent you a PM on what I have heard. Sad story. Not sure if it is true and I have no plans on broadcasting this across the web.

PH


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Three-peat? One has to dream.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Blais didn't do such a bad job with his new position. Took a team with three straight losing seasons to the National Championship in 3 years.

First 7 years resulted in 4 WCHA conference titles and 2 National Championships and a loss in overtime in the 2001 National Championship team.

Gophers finally got back to NCAA championships after picking up a North Dakota kid!


----------

